# Multiple Menus



## whistler13 (Sep 24, 2007)

TiVo should allow for creating multiple channel guides.

Upon initial setup, I go into the channel lineup menu and give the "thumbs up" to my favorite channels. Then I set my guide to "favorites" to see only my favorite channels (as opposed to "all channels" or "only channels I receive"). This way, when I want to see what's on, I hit the guide button and I've eliminated all the shopping channels, spanish language, women's channels, religious networks, etc. They don't clutter my guide- I'll never watch them. Ever.

This is great for me, but what about when my wife is watching TV? She should be able to create her own "favorites" or subset of channels. Maybe her "favorites" will eliminate the sports channels, and include Home & Garden and VH1.

With no multiple guide options, she's stuck scanning the channels that I've dictated. Her favorites are nowhere to be found.

Additionally, let's say I do some paperwork in my family room, and want to listen to music while I work. I would create a guide called "Music" and it would list my favorite music stations that play Rock, Jazz, Alternative, but would not include any gospel, 60's or Big Band. It would only have music that I want and would eliminate all video broadcast.

What I'm suggesting is partially covered by the "filtering" option in the guide, but that option is still not precise enough. Everyone can basically have their own TiVo "preferences" and completely customize their own viewing (or listening) experience. This, my friends, is in the TiVo spirit.


----------



## 37bigdon (May 28, 2007)

I agree! My former Dish DVR allowed four personalized 'favorites' guides. I used them all and four was not enough.

To build upon this idea, the first push of the GUIDE key (while watching live TV) should display the last-used guide. Additional pushes of the GUIDE key would step through a circular list of up to perhaps eight named guides, if that many have been defined by the user, plus 'all channels' and 'received channels'. The user should not be required to use any other keys or menus to accomplish this alternate guide selection.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

whistler,

You can simply remove channels from your lineup that you do not watch or record. I receive hundreds of channels but I have removed probably 60&#37; of them because I will never watch or record from them. I then have a smaller subset of favorites.

That said, I agree it would be nice to have more than one favorites list, with the ability to toggle them from the remote.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Even if you remove the channels that you do not watch or record, they still show up in the guide. Unless I'm doing it wrong... about a month or so ago I finally decided to take the time and go through all 200 channels to get rid of the ones we didn't want. But they all still showed up in my Guide, so the act was pointless.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

sushikitten said:


> Even if you remove the channels that you do not watch or record, they still show up in the guide. Unless I'm doing it wrong... about a month or so ago I finally decided to take the time and go through all 200 channels to get rid of the ones we didn't want. But they all still showed up in my Guide, so the act was pointless.


It's possible that your guide defaulted to 'show all channels' for some reason.

Bring up the guide, then press the 'info' button on the remote. That will bring up the guide options.

You've got a choice to set the guide to display:
'All Channels' -- (which ignores your channel list selections and shows everything)
'Channels You Receive' -- (channels that you said you received in the channel list [plus whatever new changes or disappearing/reappearing channels have snuck in since you did that]
'Favorite Channels' -- (channels you marked as favorites)


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

I will have to try it again (since we moved, I'd have to do it again anyway). I'm not sure I chose which menu I wanted to see once I edited the channels.


----------

